

HN PSA:  S-Corp Tax Returns are due March 15 - jpdoctor

S corps are a month earlier than personal returns, presumably because they're pass-thru so you need time to get the K-1 to the shareholders.<p>So make sure your 1120S (or extension) is filed by 3/15
======
jpdoctor
Posted because someone I know almost got burned by this his first year. _looks
sheepish_

------
codegeek
thx. Done already!!

